# Should I complain or not?



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

To Winchester about that squib that cut my new K-T P32 break in session short? This is the first time I've ever had a problem like this. It didn't damage the gun at all, just made me sad and more than a little upset, especially with the price of that box $18 at wally world. What should I do?


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, I would send the lot number to them at least. Not to expect compensation, but to give them a heads up. We all should stick together here and not give ani Anti-gunners ANY fuel.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Get a 6 to 8 inch long aluminum, brass or wood rod and add it to your range bag along with a small ballpeen hammer. The factories can goof on occasion just as us reloaders can do. If you have a squib drive the bullet out the shortest direction, run a swab through it and you should be good to go.

You can write or call Winchester but I have no idea what they will do. If you don't have the box with lot # etc. they probably won't do anything.

If you have free long distance or can find an 800 number give them a call then let us know what they say.

When I had a bad batch of CCI 9MM they said if I footed the bill to return it they would take a look. No promise of replacement, freight reimbursement or anything. I elected to set it on a back shelf with a note to use it as a last resort only in an SHTF scenario.

Good luck.

:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have prev heard of stories of CCI sending people a case of ammo in such a circumstance...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

It happens to us all if you shoot much at all. I have had bad factory loads many times over the years. Only once did I receive a coupon from an outfit for two free boxes of their ammo. Always let the manufacture know the lot number.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm with the other fellows. Let them know the lot number, but don't expect anything. Even the biggest factories goof once in a while. The world is an imperfect place.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Just chalk it up to experience. It's a bad deal, and luckily you weren't injured and your pistol isn't damaged. 


> It happens to us all if you shoot much at all.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Okay, next question, where is the lot # on the box? I went to their webste and did a search for this box of ammo and what I thought was the lot number is just an ID for what type of ammo it was. It is just WWB, on the sides you pull out the foam tray on the bottom right it says Q4255 but I don't think its it. There is nothing else on the box I can find that would indicate a lot#. Help please.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

ok, disregard, I found it on the smaller flap when you open it.


----------

